
How to install Android 10 on any android device - Bomba82
https://www.androidpit.com/how-to-download-android-10
======
rvz
To save you from the OP and the article clickbait:

The installation only works on Pixel devices.

------
BuildTheRobots
headline for the article is actually "How to download and install Android 10
on your smartphone".

Offering a way of installing android 10 on _any_ device is just false.

